# Binary-Load / Binaload, neue [ edit] sversuche



## thominge (5 September 2008)

Hallo,

aus meiner Sicht gibt es mal wieder eine weitere [ edit]  im Internet.
Man bekommt einfach mal wieder eine Rechnung über 39,90 einmalige Gebühr.Dieser Betrag sei zu zahlen, weil die 2 wöchige Widerrufsfrist abgelaufen wäre. Sollte der Betrag nicht umgehend angewiesen werden droht man mit Staatsanwaltschaft und Schufa Eintrag.
Ich glaube, einfach nicht reagieren. Die Masche ist nicht neu, die Firma ist eine LTD, was denn auch sonst..... Hat :wall:auch schon jemand Erfahrungen mit obiger Firma oder Binaload ??:


----------



## wahlhesse (5 September 2008)

*AW: Binary-Load / Binaload, neue [ edit] sversuche*

Das ist alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen :scherzkeks:.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...ondownload-com-versuch-an-geld-zu-kommen.html
Vermutlich wird in 3 Monaten eine neue Mail gleichen Inhalts von einer neuen Webadresse mit lustigen Impressum kommen. Was davon zu halten ist, ist in dem Thread auch beschrieben.

LG
Jens


----------



## dvill (5 September 2008)

*AW: Binary-Load / Binaload, neue [ edit] sversuche*

Die Taschengeldbande: binary-load.com


> Unable to complete forwarding for binary-load.com. The domain is listed as spam in some spam lists. You must remove your domain from those lists to use URL forwarding service. For information regarding the lists, please use the following information: Blocked, binary-load.com on lists [ob], See: SURBL -- Lists


----------



## dvill (5 September 2008)

*AW: Binary-Load / Binaload, neue [ edit] sversuche*

Die Müllwerbung/-bedrohung macht die Runde:

Neue Spam Masche? | Der Kabel Blog

http://www.pcwelt.de/forum/sonstige-online-themen/323291-rechnung-ohne-bestellung.html


----------



## Titanschorsch (8 September 2008)

*AW: Binary-Load / Binaload, neue [ edit] sversuche*

hallo habe die tage auch ne mail bekommen und schon meine tochter im verdacht gehabt was falsch gemacht zu haben jedoch habe ich dann dieses forum gefunden und mich angemeldet um mit zu reden da ich keine antwort von binaload bekommen habe habe ich die mail gelöscht und warte ab was passier wenn noch was kommt dann gehts zum anwalt 
gruss


----------



## roadster476 (9 September 2008)

*AW: Binary-Load / Binaload, neue [ edit] sversuche*

hallo,habe auch ein Schreiben der Firma binaload erhalten,und soll 39,90 bezahlen.Ich habe mich nie irgendwo angemeldet oder registriert.Bei Nichtzahlung innerhalb von 7 Tagen drohen die schon.Im Moment werde ich mal nichts machen.Wenn die noch mal schreiben,gehe ich zur Polizei und mache eine Anzeige.


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 September 2008)

*AW: Binary-Load / Binaload, neue [ edit] sversuche*



roadster476 schrieb:


> Wenn die noch mal schreiben,gehe ich zur Polizei und mache eine Anzeige.


Gegen wen denn? Gegen ein Phantom? Am besten, du beförderst den ganzen Spammüll dahin, wo er hingehört, und verschwendest nicht deine Zeit mit diesem Mist!


----------



## katzenjens (9 September 2008)

*AW: Binary-Load / Binaload, neue [ edit] sversuche*

Hallo,

theoretisch könnte die Polizei / Sta sogar etwas damit anfangen. Zahlung soll ja über PayPal laufen. Da PayPal eine Bank ist, müsste PayPal den Behörden Auskünfte über den Geldfluss geben. Interessanterweise haben diese aber wenig Interesse daran. :-?

Wenn man etwas pfiffiger googelt, z.B. mit Domainnamen, welche in diesem Thread genannt werden, kommt man immer wieder bei ein und derselben Person raus. 

Bitte weder Person noch Links zu den verweisenden Seiten hier posten, danke. Ihr erspart den Mods Arbeit :scherzkeks:.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 September 2008)

*AW: Binary-Load / Binaload, neue [ edit] sversuche*

Da sammer scho ganz anderen auf die Schliche gekommen


----------

